# Expo Highlights



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

What was your highlight of the expo this year? Mine was hearing Doyle from Mossback talking to a 13 year old boy telling the kid, the Spyder bull will never be topped, and the twelve year old completley ignoring what he said and telling him well until next year when someone else will find one bigger. Kinda made me laugh at the time.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The taxidermy art topped it all. There was some fine work there. 8)

Records are made to be broken.. spidey will be de-throned someday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There was a spruce grouse mount in the taxidermy display that I thought was just beautiful, and also a really nice pair of chukars with a bunch of blue ribbons. One pheasant on a post had about the biggest belly I've ever seen on a bird. 8) I liked that little trailer that folds up behind an ATV. I tried several bows and found that I liked the Mathews quite a bit. I saw TEX-O-BOB-DER-YEAGER. I would have introduced myself, but we were in the johnny house. :lol:


----------



## Ropinfol (Dec 17, 2009)

Standing there while mossback crew members telling guys to move to utah, that they would have a better chance of drawing tags! -oooo- -oooo-


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Went friday night and not much of a crowd. highlight for me was my 15yr old daughters 2nd place ribbon for her mule deer mount. Makes a dad proud![attachment=0:1bnwllhl]expo photo.jpg[/attachment:1bnwllhl]


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> *There was a spruce grouse mount in the taxidermy display that I thought was just beautiful*, and also a really nice pair of chukars with a bunch of blue ribbons. One pheasant on a post had about the biggest belly I've ever seen on a bird. 8) I liked that little trailer that folds up behind an ATV. I tried several bows and found that I liked the Mathews quite a bit. I saw TEX-O-BOB-DER-YEAGER. I would have introduced myself, but we were in the johnny house. :lol:


I liked that one as well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> There was a spruce grouse mount in the taxidermy display that I thought was just beautiful, and also a really nice pair of chukars with a bunch of blue ribbons. One pheasant on a post had about the biggest belly I've ever seen on a bird. 8) I liked that little trailer that folds up behind an ATV. I tried several bows and found that I liked the Mathews quite a bit. I saw TEX-O-BOB-DER-YEAGER. I would have introduced myself, but we were in the johnny house. :lol:


Those chukars with the ribbons were Tex's bird's, The mount was excellent!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> Went friday night and not much of a crowd. highlight for me was my 15yr old daughters 2nd place ribbon for her mule deer mount. Makes a dad proud![attachment=0:32qbz2p7]expo photo.jpg[/attachment:32qbz2p7]


That's Great! I participated in that show for many years. Good Job.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I got dehydrated from......

....drooling all over Hoyt Pro Vantage LTD Bow (Chuck Adams preferred bow) MSRP only $960.00. 

....dribbling all over the Auction hunts especially the Newfoundland Calif Bighorn hunt (it went for only about 49k, seriously, I thought it would have fetched 60k)

...slobbering all over the Barnes Bullets Booth (you REALLY REALLY need to see their new promotional DVD, i mean its wicked awesome, best I have ever seen). 

...salivating over the Taxidermy show....

I was a mess.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

The taxidermy portion was pretty sweet. Hockey your daughter did a great job, me and my brother both commented on her deer. I liked the Antelope with the dip in as well :lol: The atv trailer was pretty b!tchin'. Heard some interesting things being told to people. Guess it wasn't to bad.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

The HIGHLIGHT of my trip to the Expo was not stepping foot on or near the Moss Back section.(well only to get past it,but I didn't stop)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I was impressed with the spruce grouse, the two impallas, the whitetail (east side, middle row) and several of the muledeer. The only ones that made me scratch my head were the flaming deer and the Copenhagin pronghorn. Even they were a good job though.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The HIGHLIGHT of my trip to the Expo was not stepping foot on or near the Moss Back section.(well only to get past it,but I didn't stop)


 -_O- -

_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

Tell me you aren't serious. :lol: If that was the highlight of the expo then you obviously didnt like going and you have no passion for hunting stuff.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

The highlight for me was putting in for everything archery and "knowing" I'm gonna draw a tag..... :roll: ok...so I don't KNOW anything, but when I draw the WASATCH ARCHERY ELK I'm gonna be doing a little dance for sure! 

In all seriousness, I always go for the taxidermy. There are always some cool mounts even when the taxidermy show isn't there. This year was just a bonus. Bein as how I can't really afford any of those guided hunts....the taxidermy makes it worth it. Even MOSSBACK had some good mounts. :wink:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know which part I likes best. I'm torn between seeing that my taxidermist won all kinds of awards, confirming once again that I picked the best guy for my swans (congratulations Tex), or the part where my 12 daughter starting calculating how long she needs to save her allowance to pay for a goose hunting trip in montana or canada.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

So what awards did the infamous Tex win? I had plans to make it to SLC but was unable to go. The only reason I would have gone was for the taxidermy show. Congrats on the awards Tex!!!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Loved the taxidermy show. My highlights were the mallard sliding on ice. What a nice piece. The redhead on the pedestal was my fav. I will be having Shane do my canvasback just like he did that red head. Awesome work. Also the lion with his pelt wrapped around the rocks. Great mount! Didn't get to see much more of the show.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to thank everyone on this sight for coming down and supporting us and giving such nice feedback. The Taxidermy Competition was a huge success. We had 163 entries making it the biggest show we've had in 15 years. We saw many new faces and many old ones that have been missing for a while. It was good to meet all of you that I ran into. Sorry I was so comatose. The show had me pretty ragged. Our peoples choice ballot box was STUFFED with ballots from the first two days of the show. It took my wife and I almost 3 hours to count all the ballots. The peoples choice best of show this year was a cinnamon Phase Black Bear mounted by Doug Parry.

Thanks again everyone for your continued support!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I stopped by four separate times looking for Tex, I must have over-looked him.  Nice display, by far my favorite part of the show.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The peoples choice best of show this year was a cinnamon Phase Black Bear mounted by Doug Parry.
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Doug. I have known him for as long as I can remember. Saw him Thursday night at a wedding. Good to see he is still at it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I stopped by four separate times looking for Tex, I must have over-looked him.  Nice display, by far my favorite part of the show.


Sorry I missed you Bart. I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A hot chick, sleek black stright hair that shinned from afar, looks as if she worked out 8 hours a day, refreshing to see such a species still exists. Man she had it going on.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> A hot chick, sleek black stright hair that shinned from afar, looks as if she worked out 8 hours a day, refreshing to see such a species still exists. Man she had it going on.


 *\-\*

Come to think of it....about my age, 28 or so ?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped by four separate times looking for Tex, I must have over-looked him.  Nice display, by far my favorite part of the show.
> ...


With Tex's head cut off, that made him shorter and that is why Bart "Over" looked him and Tex also missed his joke.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I loved the taxidermy show! Didn't see Tex, but Im sure he was around there somewhere. I really liked the single cutthroat trout, I think it got first place in something. The bluegill was awesome too! And so many other awesome mounts. Didn't really care for the rest of the expo. And if I draw a tag from it I will be surprised. :lol: I will be sure to attend future taxidermy shows!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


It went _over_ his head. -O|o-


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Loved the taxidermy show, Tracy Jacobsen does the best mule deer heads i've ever seen ! The mossback display is impresive, like him or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


 -_O- Dammit you guys are funny!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw Tex but he was always to dang Busy!!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> There was a spruce grouse mount in the taxidermy display that I thought was just beautiful


I spent some time looking at that one and thought it was the best mount there.

My favorite thing was watching my little girl go crazy running up to every animal and trying to keep up with her. She can fly for a 2 year old, she was very interested in a Grizz which she called "Giant Bear Whoooaaaa......Giant Bear daddy" She also like the lion and other cats which were all Lions to her and she did her best Rooaarrrr for each of them.


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who made that mule deer form that was there? That thing was sweet! I'd like to get one if the guy is selling them????
Gotta agree the Taxi show was pretty sweet. And even though everyone is not a MossyPossie fan, the display was impressive.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Elkster said:


> Can anyone tell me who made that mule deer form that was there? That thing was sweet! I'd like to get one if the guy is selling them????
> Gotta agree the Taxi show was pretty sweet. And even though everyone is not a MossyPossie fan, the display was impressive.


That was Tyler Anderson. He sculpted that form and he does sell them. He can be reached at 801-571-0039


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

The show was pretty cool, I am with everyone else the Taxidermy show was really really cool. Nice job to everyone involved. I'm not a fan, nut the Mossback display was way cool. Of the three Bulls on the display with the Spider Bull I thought the other two were more impressive. JMO. Good show though I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh yeah and I saw Karl Malone, that was pretty cool. HAHA


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

That was Tyler Anderson. He sculpted that form and he does sell them. He can be reached at 801-571-0039Thanks Tex, I will give him a call!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Who won the Delta Waterfowl award?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

trouthunter1 said:


> Who won the Delta Waterfowl award?


Me. :mrgreen:


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

What mount was it?


----------

